# كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بكورنيش المعادى



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

صور حديثة لكنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالمعادى

أول صورة للأنجيل الذى وجد بالنيل أمام مكان الكنيسة الحالى








صورة منظر عام للكنيسة من الكورنيش  والنيل

















​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*هي فعلا كنيسة جميلة جدا انا مش روحتها غير مرة واحدة بس*

*بس فعلا اتبسط جدا وانا موجودة هناك*

*ربنا يحميها ويبارك شعبها*

*ميرسي ليك علي الصور الجميلة*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## tena_tntn (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كنيسة جميلة جدا 
شكرا


----------



## مارلين معوض (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ما اروع بيوتك يارب وما اروع معجزاتك ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## نفرتاري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*كنيسة بجد جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا
وصور تحفة وروعة
ميرسى مستر نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ارووجة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وااو حلوةة
ربنا يباركك


----------

